# Suppliers Get This Please...:)



## Nightfearz (8/11/13)

http://www.aquavaporcig.com/Innokin-SVD-JWrap-Product.html

any wrap really, if not, i know of someone that can make them, but i suppose i need some blueprints

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

You will not believe me, but Jwraps are on our wishlist 

http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2074.htm

You even get clear ones - just a plastic wrap to protect your devices from scratches etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (8/11/13)

Any of you know where i can get blueprints, I have a friend with a lasercutter that makes vinyls...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

Doubt people like jwrap are going to let their blueprints leak out - best I can recommend is to take one of their pictures and print it out till you get the size right - then send him those dimensions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (8/11/13)

will try that


----------



## Nightfearz (8/11/13)

PS, for how long will I be a Noob Vapor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

You level up the day someone asks a question and you can help them 

It's a glorious day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (9/11/13)

New vapor... yay...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/11/13)

Im sure its easy to get wraps done locally?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/11/13)

Derick said:


> You will not believe me, but Jwraps are on our wishlist
> 
> http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2074.htm
> 
> You even get clear ones - just a plastic wrap to protect your devices from scratches etc.


 
All my mods are wrapped in clear wraps from them. They are great.

And guys, you don't need "blue prints". Just measure the mod


----------



## JacV (10/11/13)

Ok, so... Who is supplying?


----------



## Derick (10/11/13)

We want to, but it will be a few months at least - we still have Igo-L's, Igo-W4's, Russian 91% and a whole host of other things on our wishlist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (10/11/13)

Derick said:


> We want to, but it will be a few months at least - we still have Igo-L's, Igo-W4's, Russian 91% and a whole host of other things on our wishlist


Yeah, i'm in for both igo's, if job security allows a Russian 91%


----------



## Derick (10/11/13)

Yeah, they're not cheap... maybe it is something we can do with that group buy, because MOQ is like 25


----------



## iPWN (10/11/13)

Got one coming in a few weeks , was around R1200.00 including shipping.


----------



## Derick (10/11/13)

Yikes!

We were thinking of selling them for around R950 and was wondering if anybody would buy at that price...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Got one coming in a few weeks , was around R1200.00 including shipping.


----------



## iPWN (10/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yikes!
> 
> We were thinking of selling them for around R950 and was wondering if anybody would buy at that price...


 
Just my luck lol ! Been wanting one for so long , when i saw the deal on vapor joe's i jumped.


----------



## Derick (10/11/13)

Patience young Padawan 

Meh, bound to happen - once we have a bit more operating cash, we will be able to bring in the latest and the greatest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz (11/11/13)

Im working the blueprints, will let you know when I have someting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (11/11/13)

Those are absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

any any one bring a wrap close to this thing they will bleed a little...
http://ecig-mods.phillip.com.pl/en/gallery/pv-atty/caravela_mod_56b.html

Some mods look better naked!


----------



## Derick (11/11/13)

Personally I think those are the best looking devices out there at the moment - sigh, maybe one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

Derick said:


> Personally I think those are the best looking devices out there at the moment - sigh, maybe one day


Indeed they are. I'm sure you can fill that thing with all your diy mistakes, or some really cheap liquid, and it's gonna taste like $80 gourmet juice mixed by the angels themselves.


----------



## TylerD (11/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> any any one bring a wrap close to this thing they will bleed a little...
> http://ecig-mods.phillip.com.pl/en/gallery/pv-atty/caravela_mod_56b.html
> 
> Some mods look better naked!


Wow! I want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

It is called the caravella. I think it is made in Portugal. I have not seen a price yet. But my priority in highend stays with golden greek. A real ithaka, on a just gg. For now its a kts with ithaka clone


----------



## Derick (11/11/13)

The sad thing is, he has stopped making it and moved on to his next device the NAU - to be released next year sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

Derick said:


> The sad thing is, he has stopped making it and moved on to his next device the NAU - to be released next year sometime


In other words, I can forget this dream...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/11/13)

Well, some people are selling them second hand - but knowing how that market works - they will probably be more expensive

Don't worry, this hobby is still young - can see some awesome mods coming in the future (how about one with an mp3 player and a headphone jack?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (11/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yikes!
> 
> We were thinking of selling them for around R950 and was wondering if anybody would buy at that price...




Well if yr end bonuz is good thn ill consider treating myself .. clones are nice for the pocket br we gta suport the inventers of these great gadgets too or they will just lose intrest

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

